# great white's



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

has anybody everseen a white shark near shore in the gulf?we went out sunday out of perdido pass just to ride some and knock the dust off the boat.it was pretty slick and i'd say we were out prob just about 300 yards or so heading west when we saw some fins breaking the surface bout 200 feet ahead.me an my cousin said we thought it looked like a shark but then they broke again and we saw it was dolphins,but as we came up on them we saw it was a shark and dolphins...apparently the shark was after the pod of dolphins cause they were right on top of each other.well,as we pulled up on them the dolphins had scattered but the shark was still there just a few feet under water,we pulled around in front of him and stopped and i got a look at him as he went under the boat, he was at least eleven or twelve feet judging by how much of him stuck out from either side of the boat as he went under us.now,im not saying it was a white shark,but it did look like one,it was much more of a grey color than the blue i would of expected from a mako,and ive seen big bull sharks and it wasnt a bull shark.odds are it was a mako but i just wondered if there had ever been a white seen that close in.my sister got a couple pictures but they dont show much,tho you can kinda get an idea of the size of the sharkby the shot with the beach in the background........you can see the tip of his dorsal and the swirl his tail made .(sorry we didnt get better pics,we took a couple when it was right under the boatt but all you can see is the glare off the water)


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

i HIGHLY doubt a great white was seen that close to the beach, its even a rarity to see them well offshore


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

yea,i was pretty sure it was a mako,i knew that they fed on dolphinwhich was what this one was tryin to do.he was a hoss,would of made short work of the 10 pound test on the baitcaster we had on board


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

duhhhhhhhh dun duhhhhhhhh dun


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It might not be a good picture but that is definitely a mako shark judging by the second picture. You can tell by the darker coloration bordering the fin as well as the shape, not to mention the water temp is ideal for big mako sharks (62-70). As far as makos "targeting" dolphins; makos are one of few sharks that can successfully chase down and kill a healthy adult dolphin, they can and they do. There are great whites in the gulf but are definitely not a common occurence. They like much colder water on average and probably stay deep throughout their duration in the gulf. I do know a crew who had one take a large YFT theywereabout to boat around 10 years ago but that is the only sighting I've heard of in our area that I would believe.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Why am I never lucky enough to see one damn it! I always take my big penn rod n reel out with me just in case. my luck the one time I don't bring it I will see one and lose the shot at hookin him. BS!!! haha well thats the way it works I guess. damn I wish I could have been there.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a Mako, Whites have much larger dorsal fins.


----------

